
Why we picked Clojure - dale-cooper
https://medium.com/@metabase/why-we-picked-clojure-448bf759dc83
======
dozzie
Clojure would be a nice environment to work with if it wasn't running on JVM.
It renders Clojure a resource hog, and the startup time is awful. A big no-no
for most of my use cases.

> Python’s mysql and postgres database drivers required compilation. This made
> both developer machine setup as well as deployment more complicated than it
> really needed to be.

Not quite. _You_ made setup more complicated than it needed to be. Ever heard
of binary packages?

~~~
bitlax
"Clojure would be a nice environment to work with if it wasn't running on JVM.
It renders Clojure a resource hog, and the startup time is awful. A big no-no
for most of my use cases."

Then don't use it, right? There are plenty of use cases for which Clojure
makes sense, and where running on the JVM is a perk.

~~~
dozzie
> Then don't use it, right?

I don't. Though I would like to from time to time.

~~~
GigaMos
ClojureScript is these days selfhosting. If you want to write and run small
scripts you could give Planck a try (ClojureScript REPL). The startup time is
much smaller.

[http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-08-22-planck-
works.html](http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-08-22-planck-works.html)

